# Water Color, Clarity and Bait Presence?



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have any reports from the hundred fathom curve on water color, clarity and bait presence? Just wondering if the flying fish are in and how close the actual blue water is? I know where they're showing it on the charts, just wondering if it has made it closer yet? Also, any water temps recently?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

we were out around the nipple on sunday. the water temp at the nipple was around 67.5 degrees.the water was green and pretty clear. we did not see a flyer. there was a good bit of scattered grass but no real defined lines. we pulled wahoo lures for a little while but had no takers.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Still that cool huh? Maybe with these south winds and major UV's it will warm up a little faster! Thanks for the info.

Bob


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Here's the latest.

All the best,

Tom Hilton

www.Realtime-Navigator.com


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i freaking love that website


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom's website is great. I've had a subscription to the NC and NE Gulf for a couple of years. Getting time to renew, I just checked my subscription and mine ends 3 days before our first tournament:banghead


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me go ahead and say right now before anyone jumps down my throatthatI have nothing against him or his navigator nor anyone else - - - butI will tell you that as fellow fishermen & women ourselves wehave a large amount of data free. But it's each individuals choice who/what they want to use & I respect that


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, there are plenty of very good sites with the information out there but I have benefited far greater from having much more accurate and up to date data with his service than I ever did off the free sites.

The difference being, when we are going to the nipple area and only burning a few hundred in fuel and expenses, it's not as big of a deal if the info is off a bit but when we spend 3-5K on a tourney or to do a 2-3 day bluwater, I want as accurate as I can get for a reasonable cost.

The price is really pretty small for a yrs service. Compare his data to Roff's which I've used a few time andthink it is alot more precise than his but look at the price of Roff's........ouch!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (4/25/2008)* as women ourselves,our mission is to serve& give back toour fishing community- thus wehave a large amount of data free.




not sure why the "as women ourselves" comment had to be thrown in there; but as someone who fishes offshore more than most people on this website, i can tell you that tom hilton provides an invaluable service to fishermen. without it is just fishing blind. and MOST importantly, he is running a BUSINESS here. i'm sure he would love to provide his service for free...but then the bills start stackin up...

he is "serving" and "giving back" plenty of our fishing community...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelfinatical (4/25/2008)* as women ourselves,our mission is to serve& give back toour fishing community- thus wehave a large amount of data free.
> ...


:hoppingmad What is wrong with saying "fisherMEN and WOMEN"?? Last time I checked there were MEN and WOMEN who fish. I guess you read into it a little too much there.Also, want to see our bills forour site?...


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom's website is awesome. Yeah, you can search around and find that data but it is worth it to me to have it all organized and easily accessible from one website. I think $2 hundred something per year subscription cost is well worth it. I'll say another thing, sometimes I use Roff's with the Hiltons but the thing I don't like about the Roffers is that it is a prediction of where the water mass will be the day you are fishing. I know they can probably make a better prediction of the movement of certain water features than I can, but I would rather know where they were the day before and the direction and speed of movement, instead of relying on a prediction. Roffers predictions have been off several times in my experience. That is why I like the Hiltons, you can track the movement of water boundaries as far back as you want.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input Tom. I think we will probably be subscribers as soon as we get our engine fixed. 

Bob


----------

